# Won't lay down with E-collar!?



## tolbert

Hey everyone, long time visitor, first time poster!

My 2 year old 'tolbert' just got neutered thursday morning, and at night we put the 'cone' on him to prevent any damage to the wound area.

He will not lay down! He just stands on all fours for hours on end, we don't get it! Does anyone have any tricks to get him to lay down and sleep? Or any other ideas to use besides the cone?

Thanks!


----------



## LibertyME

Take cone off...lay him down...put cone back on...he lost his peripheral vision in time he will bomb through the house with it on...it just takes some time...


----------



## tolbert

LibertyME said:


> Take cone off...lay him down...put cone back on...he lost his peripheral vision in time he will bomb through the house with it on...it just takes some time...


def tried that! as we try to put back on he juts right up and says 'no!'


i guess we just wait it out, eventually he will lay down i hope!


----------



## LibertyME

If he is crated when you put the cone back on...he will probably stay down rather than feel the crate rub against the cone (until he figures out that the come flexes and bends)


----------



## tolbert

LibertyME said:


> If he is crated when you put the cone back on...he will probably stay down rather than feel the crate rub against the cone (until he figures out that the come flexes and bends)


he is not crated, full roam of the house.


----------



## LibertyME

Will he be lured into a down with some yummy food hand delivered to his nose drawing him down?


----------



## tolbert

LibertyME said:


> Will he be lured into a down with some yummy food hand delivered to his nose drawing him down?


negative, he ignores his favourite treat only when this thing is on!

he refuses to lay down at all, kinda funny/creepy, but i feel bad for my lil man.


----------



## LibertyME

the unwillingness to eat is more evidence that he is stressed, but if he is not in a running panic...I would leave it on.  For me, if I was sitting right with him, take the cone off...but at night or if you have to leave him alone, let him figure it out....you can leash him and guide him through the house...I've had a dog chew herself raw while I slept...it was awful. After that it has been tough love for all the other dogs...I did buy a clear cone once, but it broke in a few days...so back to the opaque...


----------



## LibertyME

I do feel bad for them...it has to be unnerving not to be able to see the ground...wondering if your next step will lead you off a,cliff, but going back to the vet with a,raw mess is no fun either.


----------



## Willow52

Are you sure he needs it? Hank didn't need a collar after his neuter. 

Also, maybe try one of those blow-up collars, not as wide.


----------



## texasx96

My other dog had an almost identical reaction when I put his thunder shirt on for the first time. Once he got used to it he was back to normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68

Ask your vet for a sedative to use at night. I had to use one to transport one of my dogs as she freaked out in cars, while in the kennel (Bassett Hound). They kept her real sleepy, but when I stopped to walk her she would do her business, drink a little water and then back to sleep.....for a few days this might get you through the ordeal.


----------

